# London Broil



## LarryWolfe (Nov 15, 2008)

Last cook of the weekend, sheww.

3lb London Broil, reverse seared.


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 15, 2008)

Just beautiful.


----------



## BayouChilehead (Nov 15, 2008)

When does the agony end.....you made me drool so much today with all the things you've been cookin, I got cotton mouth now!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 15, 2008)

Larry, I am begining to get a complex.  You know where I live, you have my phone number, you have my cell number and still you just neglect to call me for dinner.  WHATS UP WITH THAT???????????

Good looking beef there L-master.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Nov 15, 2008)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Larry, I am begining to get a complex.  You know where I live, you have my phone number, you have my cell number and still you just neglect to call me for dinner.  WHATS UP WITH THAT???????????
> 
> Good looking beef there L-master.



Don't sugar coat it, tell it like it is!!!

Nice Larry!


----------



## swampsauce (Nov 15, 2008)

I need to win me one of those Primo's so I can try that reverse sear that Finney has made famous.   Looks good Larry.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 15, 2008)

Larry, did you try that salt thing with the steak?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 15, 2008)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Larry, I am begining to get a complex.  You know where I live, you have my phone number, you have my cell number and still you just neglect to call me for dinner.  WHATS UP WITH THAT???????????
> 
> Good looking beef there L-master.



These were for customers, I wish I could have had them for dinner........we had fish sticks and smily face potatoes....




			
				swampsauce said:
			
		

> I need to win me one of those Primo's so I can try that reverse sear that Finney has made famous.   Looks good Larry.



You already won a Primo Tim...........however everything I cooked this weekend was done on Webers.....

Lets get this straight....Cappy invented the Reverse Sear, Finney talked about it and then I mastered it and shared it with the world!


----------



## Unity (Nov 15, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Lets get this straight....Cappy invented the Reverse Sear, Finney talked about it and then I mastered it and shared it with the world!


Isn't that the way it always goes?

--John


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice Larry! I'd scarf that down in a second.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Nov 16, 2008)

Super nice lookin LB, LW


----------



## john a (Nov 16, 2008)

Mmm, I can taste it from here


----------



## Toby Keil (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks great as usual Larry.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Nov 18, 2008)

It does look good.


----------

